# Really good boarding kennels



## battyee (6 Dec 2004)

Can anyone recommend a really top rate boarding kennels for a small & spoiled dog in the South Dublin area ?


----------



## coolaboola (6 Dec 2004)

Try [broken link removed] for a list of kennels.

I've also used City West City Kennels (01 4583602).  I've no idea whether they're good or not but our mutt was given back to us in one piece, albeit a bit freaked out for a couple of days (more to do with separation from his 'pack' than the kennels I suspect).  

One word of warning though, book well ahead, espeacially for Christmas or other holiday periods (I suspect its too late to book most kennels for Christmas at this stage).


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (6 Dec 2004)

And they need some doggy-cough jab at least 3 or 4 weeks before a kennel will take them.


----------



## karton2004 (6 Dec 2004)

I use Fircroft kennels in Rathangan all the time - I live in west dublin and it is well worth the trip - I have 2 dogs one of them has health problems and oin special diet etc etc and Fircroft look after her really well.


----------



## coolaboola (7 Dec 2004)

Yep Fr. Dougal, doggies will needed to be vaccinated for kennel cough before going into kennels.


----------

